# Maus-Cursor zurücksetzen



## ByteCoder (21. Jun 2004)

Wie kann ich, wenn ich den Maus Cursor verändert habe (Custom Mouse Cursor)
, diesen wieder zurücksetzen.
Quasi das er wieder der normale Windows Cursor ist.
Ziel ist es, dass wenn der Benutzer über ein Label geht er sich ändert und wenn er die labelfläche wieder verlässt sich wieder ändert.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Jun 2004)

Ich würde mal stark auf die Methode setCursor tippen. 

Parameter wäre dann *new Cursor(DEFAULT_CURSOR)*.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jun 2004)

Genau, dazu überschreibst Du die mouseExited()-Methode aus MouseListener und fügst den Aufruf für die setCursor()-Methode dort ein.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/event/MouseListener.html#method_summary


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Jun 2004)

Aber wenn du den Cursor nur auf dem Label setzt, müsste das automatisch passieren.


----------



## ByteCoder (21. Jun 2004)

macht es leider nicht aber mit dem setDefault funzt des nu danke 
Update:
hab des mitm motionlistener gemacht
wusste net das es da nen setCursor gibt


----------

